# New Gaggia Classic on Amazon



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Am I missing something or is this cheap for brand new?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0000C72XS


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

The prices seem to go up and down.

The lowest ive ever seen is £174.

Hartofstur had it for £199 last month and argos was £215 they are both now back up at around the £300 mark.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah it goes up and down, I bought mine a few months ago for the £194.99 price from Amazon.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

so my eyes are not deceiving me then?! I've heard that the later models (2010+) have a smaller solenoid and tend to fail more. Anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the newer small solenoids are inherently faulty and prone to splitting, causes solenoid failure and electric tripping

mark


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

thirteeneast said:


> Hartofstur had it for £199 last month and argos was £215 they are both now back up at around the £300 mark.


So if I said BVM would you know what I meant?!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, and at that price even a new solenoid some months down the track is still a money saver


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

And surely this can be replaced for the same solenoid as the older machines??? Anyone?.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Think this is the same machine!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

same fittings for the old and new solenoids

mark


----------



## hammy (Aug 21, 2011)

Cheers for the heads up just ordered one from the amazon link. As a newby the coffee journey is about the begin.


----------

